# Stone veneer over prefab fireplace



## Dubs1954 (Mar 3, 2013)

Can I install stone veneer over the metal facing of a prefab fireplace, (unvented)?


----------



## Comanche79p (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't have an answer to your question but do know that the stone veneer I have looked at had a class a fire rating but was still considered a combustable.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, you definitely can install the stone onto the face of the fireplace. Just make sure you don't cover any louvers that are used to cool the unit, or distribute air from the blower. 
I have never heard of combustible stone veneer. I don't see how it could possibly be considered combustible.


----------



## Comanche79p (Mar 3, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Yes, you definitely can install the stone onto the face of the fireplace. Just make sure you don't cover any louvers that are used to cool the unit, or distribute air from the blower.
> I have never heard of combustible stone veneer. I don't see how it could possibly be considered combustible.


 
I should have explained that I was was talking about stone veneer faux panels.


----------



## ddahlgren (Mar 3, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Yes, you definitely can install the stone onto the face of the fireplace. Just make sure you don't cover any louvers that are used to cool the unit, or distribute air from the blower.
> I have never heard of combustible stone veneer. I don't see how it could possibly be considered combustible.


What about the mastic and grout?


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 3, 2013)

ddahlgren said:


> What about the mastic and grout?


Grout is a cement product, a non combustible material. And you would want to use thin-set, not mastic with stone products.


----------



## ddahlgren (Mar 3, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Grout is a cement product, a non combustible material. And you would want to use thin-set, not mastic with stone products.


He had made mention they were faux stone so unsure what they were made of but gave me the impression they were not stone but who knows what they are made from. The mention of a fire rating made me think they were definitely not stone.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 3, 2013)

Stone veneer is made from cement, or sometimes it cut from natural stone, and it's safe to be used around a fireplace.


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2013)

Picture please. I want to see what you mean by metal facing. Normally that would be a no, but maybe ok if we can see what this means.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 3, 2013)

A picture would be good. But is normally ok to do so. The black metal face is intended to be partially covered, as long as it's a non combustible material. It's very uncommon to leave the metal facing exposed, you just can't cover any louvers that are meant to allow air flow.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Issue might be the char resistance of the adhesive used


----------



## Dubs1954 (Mar 4, 2013)

This is the fireplace. No louvers on the metal. Replacing the mantle. I want to cover the "black" with stone or cultured stone, just leaving the firebox exposed.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 4, 2013)

Do your homework. I have set a lot of cultured stone but never directly to steel?? I would be concerned as to how well it will adhere to the steel - especially as you heat and cool the fireplace. That steel is going to move and the grout and morter will not. There may be a technique for this but I would be sure it has worked over time before I tried it.


----------



## RSNovi (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a similar fireplace and the tile surround covers up the black metal of the fireplace.  It is hard to get thinset to adhere to the metal.  I had about 3 tiles come loose so I reapplied tile with a super modified thinset, but was told it was not optimal.


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. That's what I thought you were talking about. In order to make a secure base, I'd attach some 1/8" screening to the metal with pop rivets and washers. That should give the latex modified thinset something to hold onto.


----------



## Dubs1954 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot ya'll. I was tossing around the idea or mesh or 1/4" backerboard. Gonna take away the mantel in the picture and start fresh. I will just put mesh in the entire area under the mantel. Wasn't sure about fastening cement board to the metal on the fireplace. Mesh sounds like the way to go.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 5, 2013)

You will need to use mesh everywhere that will have stone. It's cheap and easy to install, it will be necessary to get a good grab.


----------



## dougand3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dubs1954, are you in a cold locale? If you want to heat your home, don't stop at mantle removal. Pull builders box FP and corner install a wood stove / Class A chimney. BUT that will be much more work and expense.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 5, 2013)

With the Vent-free, he will have plenty of heat available. It's more a matter of preference, gas or wood?


----------



## dougand3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, vent free gas...oops. As Rosanne Rosannadanna said..."Never mind!"


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 5, 2013)

My first thought is usually woodstove too!


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't put a penny into a vent free unit. But maybe that's just me.


----------

